# Mom Of Triplets In Jail For Harming Them Before & After They Were Removed From Her Care



## 1QTPie (Jan 4, 2019)

A Pennsylvania acupuncturist is facing multiple charges after allegedly abusing her infant triplets. 

Ann Covalt Henry, 51, of Bethlehem, Pennsylvania, was arraigned on 12 felony counts of aggravated assault and one count of child endangerment, authorities revealed Thursday. 

The charges were the result of an investigation by Bethlehem police and a county grand jury into doctors finding fractures, bruising and head injuries to the triplets when they were eight weeks old.

Following the birth of her triplets in 2016, Henry allegedly told a caregiver that she was contemplating suicide and wanted to 'throw a baby through a plate glass window', according to The Morning Call.

Henry gave birth to the triplets in July of 2016 at the age of 49. She and her husband Marcus Henry had received help from fertility specialists.

Grand jury testimony by a doula who visited the Henrys on three separate occasions after the triplets were born described the home as dirty and that it smelled of cat waste. 

Another doula reportedly called the mother a 'trainwreck' who presented symptoms of postpartum depression.






Prosecutors said Henry injured her triplets in September 2016, when they were just eight weeks old, leaving one with a broken wrist and another with fractured ribs. 

The third was said to have had a subdural hemorrhage — the result of an abusive head trauma. 

The infants were placed in foster care and Henry was only allowed supervised visits for a year before she was allowed weekend visits this past summer.

In July 2018, Henry allegedly assaulted the third child with the head trauma again, Lehigh Valley Live reported. 

The then 23-month-old child was said to have had a fractured tibia and petechial bruising. Prosecutors claimed the bruising was due to lack of oxygen or blood to the brain.







The foster parents had noticed visible injuries of a swollen face and cut lip on one of the children, The Morning Call reported. 

Henry blamed the swelling on a restaurant's 'spicy eggs,' a claim disputed by police interviewing the restaurant the family visited. 

The latest incident allegedly followed Henry's completion of parenting classes.

Regarding the children's various injuries, Ann Henry deflected suspicion on to one of the doulas while her husband claimed to the grand jury he did not know who has been hurting the triplets. 

Henry is currently out on $75,000 unsecured bail. 

Authorities said the three children are in the custody of the county's children and youth department and that as a condition of Henry's bail, she cannot have any contact with them until the charges are resolved.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 4, 2019)

Remove them from the husband's care too.
He look sus and "special"

I'm not going to get into the race issues.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 4, 2019)

Those poor babies. Lord.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 4, 2019)

The way the article reads is like she has a chance to get them back.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 4, 2019)

> while her husband claimed to the grand jury he did not know who has been hurting the triplets.


 Multiple babies with broken bones and he's just Yeezy Shruggin.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 4, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> The way the article reads is like she has a chance to get them back.



Unfortunately, depending on the state, courts are reluctant to TPR (Termination of Parental Rights). Some parents, especially White parents, get many chances to have their children returned to them. 

It’s one of the reasons I stopped working as a Foster Care social worker after 10 years. It was heartbreaking watching kids suffer so much at the hands of people they love unconditionally, while having laws and policies tie my hands in protecting them.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 4, 2019)

So she went through the expense of fertility treatments at an advanced age to have kids only to neglect and abuse them?  Why did she even bother having babies?


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2019)

#DarlieRoutier
#AngelaYates... #KillerMoms


----------



## Transformer (Jan 4, 2019)

I think the kids aren’t racially ambiguous enough.....too black.  She doesn’t feel a connection.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 5, 2019)

^^^ Yeah... My first thought was did they mix someone else's eggs with his sperm to impregnate her...

I don't know what her fertitlity treatments were tho.  Not saying they can't possibly be hers but...

I pray to God her parental rights are terminated. The law/society needs to give up the idea tbat abusers should hsve rights just because of blood.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 6, 2019)

So many questions not enough time. How she have them unquestionably Black children? Why does she hate them so much? Who keeps giving them back? Why?


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I think the kids aren’t racially ambiguous enough.....too black.  She doesn’t feel a connection.


Yep.  She was hoping for baby Zendayas.  Instead she got baby Drakes.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 6, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Yep.  She was hoping for baby Zendayas.  Instead she got baby Drakes.



I think she was looking for Meagan Markles


----------

